# eclipse help!



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

i am trying to theme the cyanbread.apk file and when i extract the apk using apk manager, it goes fine. then I create a new android project in eclipse but when i select the cyanbread extracted file, it gives me a parsing error on the android xml file for cyanbread! Help?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i'd say just grab the cyanbread source, which wont (or _shouldnt_) give you any error. 
https://github.com/tmobile/themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-themes-Cyanbread press download on the side. 
or use the theme switcher template: https://github.com/haxzamatic/Templatebread-
When you decompile apk's, you do not really have access to the java files, which leaves you stuck if you want to eventually add something in the code


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I will try it when I get home


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright im going to sound like a F'in noob here but, to theme cyanbread, do i just change the icons and stuff in the drawable sections?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Alright im going to sound like a F'in noob here but, to theme cyanbread, do i just change the icons and stuff in the drawable sections?


Pretty much. You're better off opening it in a .zip manager, than decompiling. That's just more work.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. that was simple. Thanks webster u just made my life easier


----------

